# External hard drive recognition by Classic CC



## Bernard Smith (Feb 24, 2018)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 

I am running with the older LR CC subscription ( Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC.   build 1125239.  camera raw 9:12 ) and was considering upgrading to the new CC Classic...folders based version...

One of my concerns is this...  Will the new CC Classic "see" my external hard drives where my images are stored or will it think I have gone behind its back and say that the images can not be found...  very confused about all the changes that are going on...  If there is an article or guide that explains is clearly then I would appreciate the link etc.



Thanks


Bernard


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Feb 25, 2018)

If you're using Lightroom CC 2015 and upgrading to Lightroom Classic CC, the way that multiple drives is handled should be the same. I have Lightroom track images across several hard drives, and had no problem with the upgrade in this area.

As with any major version upgrade of folder-based Lightroom, you will be asked to convert your old catalog for the new version. As long as you make sure Lightroom Classic CC opens the upgraded catalog from that point on, there should be no missing files or drives.

One way people get tripped up is when they open their old catalog for the first time in the new version and convert it, then the next day they open the same old catalog again and Lightroom upgrades it again and now they have duplicate new catalogs that get out of sync. The default upgrade rename of "...Catalog-2.lrcat" can be vague, so I recommend that as you upgrade the old catalog, note the new name, then exit Lightroom and rename both that catalog and its preview.lrdata file in a way that you know is definitely the new working catalog from then on, and move the old catalog to an archive somewhere.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 25, 2018)

The Classic CC is the 'real' successor of your CC 2015.x The look and feel is the same, you won't see hardly any difference. 
However, i would not use the phrase 'folders-based Lightroom'. Classic is the local oriented solution while the new Lightroom CC is the cloud oriented solution.


----------



## Bernard Smith (Feb 28, 2018)

How do I go on with this... I have 3 catalogs ... will I need to upgrade each one...  Another worry for me is that Adobe did some work online for me a while back and one of the catalogs is already called Catalog-2.lrcat


----------



## Bernard Smith (Feb 28, 2018)

Conrad Chavez said:


> If you're using Lightroom CC 2015 and upgrading to Lightroom Classic CC, the way that multiple drives is handled should be the same. I have Lightroom track images across several hard drives, and had no problem with the upgrade in this area.
> 
> As with any major version upgrade of folder-based Lightroom, you will be asked to convert your old catalog for the new version. As long as you make sure Lightroom Classic CC opens the upgraded catalog from that point on, there should be no missing files or drives.
> 
> One way people get tripped up is when they open their old catalog for the first time in the new version and convert it, then the next day they open the same old catalog again and Lightroom upgrades it again and now they have duplicate new catalogs that get out of sync. The default upgrade rename of "...Catalog-2.lrcat" can be vague, so I recommend that as you upgrade the old catalog, note the new name, then exit Lightroom and rename both that catalog and its preview.lrdata file in a way that you know is definitely the new working catalog from then on, and move the old catalog to an archive somewhere.



How do I go on with this... I have 3 catalogs ... will I need to upgrade each one... Another worry for me is that Adobe did some work online for me a while back and one of the catalogs is already called Catalog-2.lrcat


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 28, 2018)

Bernard Smith said:


> How do I go on with this... I have 3 catalogs ... will I need to upgrade each one... Another worry for me is that Adobe did some work online for me a while back and one of the catalogs is already called Catalog-2.lrcat


Both things are irrelevant. Lightroom will simply name the upgraded catalog 'Catalog-2-2' and you can rename it yourself afterwards anyway.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 28, 2018)

When you open each these catalogs for the first time with Classic CC it will convert the catalog when necessary and save it seperately with a new name (so your old catalog does not change). 
As Conrad wrote, you have to pay attention that you open this new catalog the next time, especially when you are used to open te catalog by doubleclicking the .cat file. 
However, when you start Lightroom, it will remember the last openend catalog(s).


----------



## Bernard Smith (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks


JohanElzenga said:


> Both things are irrelevant. Lightroom will simply name the upgraded catalog 'Catalog-2-2' and you can rename it yourself afterwards anyway.


Thanks


----------



## Bernard Smith (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks for all your suggestions so far...


----------

